

PhP rockstars, please help - boombostics22

I am building what I think is a sweet e-commerce site, and am looking for cool people to help me get this going, i already have about 35% of it built. If your in the bay area, talented, fun, smart and love building cool stuff please let me know.
======
rms
Why build your own e-commerce site? Isn't the hard part of e-commerce supply
chain, logistics, and cash flow?

------
fizx
no thanks.

-1 rock star

-1 no details

-1 35% of what?!

